# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  What about Michele Bachmann?

## limequat

According to this article, she's hanging out with Ron Paul, reading Thomas Woods, and grilling Bernanke. 

She's made a lot of missteps, but she seems easily "teachable".  A prominent woman could be very good for the movement.  I believe that a woman would be less likely to be motivated by power, and more likely to be driven by a sense of right and wrong.  

She had Karl Rove on her side for her congressional election.  She could be a neo-con trojan horse...what we had hoped for Palin before she turned out to be a disaster.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

She needs to develop a proven liberty-minded track record before I'd be comfy with her being anywhere but where she is, under Dr. Paul's wing. She did enter the national scene with very heavy-handed neocon leanings. And that was just a short 28 months ago that she was first seated in the US House. Consider her a work in progress at this point.

----------


## Conza88

Possible hope.

----------


## orafi

From what Thomas Wood observed, Bachmann is really sincere about learning libertarian and Austrian principles.  I have the same trust that he has.  She is no trojan, she is no opportunist.

----------


## hillertexas

I'm open to supporting her.

----------


## Conza88

If she suddenly joined the team, following from the Austrian theory of Business Cycles into the Austrian school more... and keeps on learning and educating herself well enough to be able to defend the points. And she suddenly decides to follow Ron Paul's principled footsteps...

Man that'd be cool. We'll see but.

That's what I digg about the Mises Institute though.... So, so, soo technically and strategically smart. The last knight of Liberalism - Mises. People look it up and go, that's reasonable. 

Austrian Economics king pin... but then essentially underneath the veneer - everyone has followed the logical progression of ideas and naturally hold the positions of Rothbard and Hoppe.

----------


## Bern

I believe there is hope whenever the mind is open.

----------


## Epic

She is, however, God's gift to the Huffington Post and puts her foot in her mouth quite a bit...

----------


## axiomata

> She is, however, God's gift to the Huffington Post and puts her foot in her mouth quite a bit...


Quite true.  Less speaking more learning for the time being.  But there's hope.

----------


## Feenix566

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Bachmann


She's a creationist




> In 1993, Bachmann joined with other parents in Stillwater to open New Heights Charter School. The oversight of New Heights soon encountered problems when a concerned group of parents and the school district questioned if money from public tax dollars was going towards inserting Christianity into the curriculum. One such parent, Denise Stephens, charges the board of directors of the school (which included Bachmann) with trying to set up classes on Creationism and advocating that "something called '12 Christian principles' be taught, very much like the 10 Commandments." According to Stephens, school officials also refused to allow the in-school screening of the Disney film Aladdin, feeling that it endorsed witchcraft and promoted paganism. Along with other directors, Bachmann appeared before the Stillwater School Board to address the parents' concerns. Bachmann stated, "Are you going to question my integrity?" As the meeting continued, Bachmann and four members of her board resigned.[5]


She strongly opposed a program to get schools to teach useful skills instead of useless bull$#@!.




> Bachmann was also an outspoken opponent to Minnesota's Profile of Learning and School-to-Work policies. In a 1999 column, Bachmann said: “School-to-Work alters the basic mission and purpose of K-12 academic education away from traditional broad-based academic studies geared toward maximizing intellectual achievement of the individual. Instead, School-to-Work utilizes the school day to promote children's acquisition of workplace skills, viewing children as trainees for increased economic productivity.”[6]


She's anti-gay




> On November 20, 2003, Bachmann and Representative Mary Holberg proposed a constitutional amendment that would ban same-sex marriage.[7] In 2004, Bachmann and a coalition of religious leaders announced plans for what was billed as a “Minnesota for Marriage” Rally.[8] Bachmann’s efforts to get the same-sex marriage ban on a Minnesota referendum ballot in 2004 ultimately failed. Bachmann resurrected her proposal for a same-sex marriage ban amendment in March 2005[9] In April 2005, the State Senate rejected Bachmann’s proposed amendment again.[10]


She has enough sense to realize that the light bulb ban is retarded




> Bachmann introduced the Light Bulb Freedom of Choice Act, to repeal the nationwide phase-out of conventional light bulbs. She argued that the government has no business telling consumers what kind of light bulbs they can buy:[23] "By 2012, incandescent light bulbs will be no more," Bachmann said. "Fluorescent bulbs are more polluting because of their mercury content. We are working on a light bulb bill. If the Democrats can hose up a light bulb, don't trust them with the country."


She's consistently opposed all the bailouts.




> Bachmann opposed both versions of the Wall Street bailout bill for America’s struggling financial sector.
> 
> She voted against the first proposed $700 billion dollar bailout of financial institutions, which failed to pass 205–228, and instead advocated a plan that would suspend mark-to-market accounting rules. She also advocated for breaking up Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, suspending the capital gains tax, and barring executives from excessive compensation or golden parachutes.[29]
> 
> Bachmann also opposed the Big Three bailout for the American auto industry. The “Big Three” refers to Ford, Chrysler, and General Motors, who approached Congress to ask for roughly $15-billion to keep them operational into 2009. Bachmann criticized the bill over fear that the initial sum of money would be followed by subsequent ones without the companies making changes to revive their business. According to Bachmann, her alternative would set hard benchmarks for reducing their debt and renegotiating deals labor and would set up the financial assistance as interim insurance instead of a taxpayer-financed bailout.[30]


And she PWN'D Bernanke and Geithner when she asked them what provision of the Consitution allowed them to do anything they've been doing.


All in all, she gets a B+ in my book. I don't like her creationism or her opposition of gay marriage, but all in all she's a better candidate than 90% of capitol hill.

----------


## limequat

> From what Thomas Wood observed, Bachmann is really sincere about learning libertarian and Austrian principles.  I have the same trust that he has.  She is no trojan, she is no opportunist.


Sorry, I just realized the trojan comment could be taken two ways.  Flip that around.  She could be a liberty candidate that gets votes from neocons.  

The more I think about it, the more I like it.  
The Christians will vote for who they percieve to be honest Christians.  See:  Bush and Huckabee.  Paul didn't get the Christian vote, because he doesn't advertise his faith.  

We could learn from Obama:  Vote for Bachmann or your a misogynist.   How many woman would vote for her just because she's a woman?  Too bad she's not black.  Or maybe Hispanic...

Is she a good speaker?

----------


## Elwar

"The American conservative hates the left more than the state." -Lew Rockwell

Remember this...the left is now the state. Just because they appear to be against the state, as we have always been, don't believe that it won't change once the state is made up of the right.

----------


## IPSecure

In a 2001 article, Bachmann wrote extensively of her belief that the current governments of the United States and Minnesota had plans to end the "American free market economy" and impose a centralized, state-controlled economy in its place. 

She wrote that education laws passed by Congress in 2001, including "School To Work" and "Goals 2000", created a new national school curriculum that embraced a socialist globalist worldview; loyalty to all government and not America.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michell...n#cite_note-59

----------


## David A. Gay, Sr.

*I need to hear her speak out against agressionist war.*

----------


## Annihilia

I don't know what to think about her.

While I think it is great that we may have more support in the Congress, I am a tad reticent to come out and shower her praises.

I simply don't think she has the intellectual wherewithal to deliver consistently on our behalf. I have a feeling that she may let her personal convictions get in the way on certain key issues, which will no doubt become fodder for the likes of Huffpo and Kos. Imagine: "Ron Paul Apprentice Believes Gays Have Less Rights, America a Christian Nation"

----------


## Ninja Homer

I think she has "woken up" and is learning.  She's not afraid to speak about what she believes in, despite what the popular opinion may be.

I think Democrats will do anything they can to try to take her seat in 2010.  She pissed a lot of Democrats off with her comments on Chris Matthews.  She questioned the patriotism of some of the people that Obama associates with, and went on to say that news media should do an investigation into whether people in congress are pro-America or anti-America.  Of course, everybody misquoted and misrepresented her, saying she wants to launch a McCarthyism type investigation, when really she just said she'd like to see the media do an investigation.  Matthews tried to twist her words at every step of the interview.  Frankly, I agree with everything she said in that interview.  Here it is: YouTube - Rep. Bachmann (Rethug-MN) w/ Chris Matthews, Suggests Liberals Are Anti-American

Anyway, I think she's a good person to keep in congress, but she's probably going to have a tough battle in 2010.

----------


## Don't Tread on Mike

she's not exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, she reminds me of palin.

----------


## Annihilia

> she's not exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, she reminds me of palin.


Yeah, that's where I was getting at. I'm glad you came out and stated it bluntly though.

----------


## anaconda

Politicians who want to mend their ways and join the Revolution need to come out with emphatic policy positions and go on the record promising to uphold them. Patriot Act, Federal Reserve, foreign intervention, income tax, etc.

Also, her anti-gay position is not what we're looking for. Dr. Paul's message is a message of freedom throughout a very big tent. Our first and foremost enemy is the Federal government. The small "l" libertarian platforms will become a huge draw for many who are currently Democrat. Unless we spoil our image by being anti-gay hypocrites.

I sure like what I've heard from Bachmann over the last few weeks. She probably senses the changing tides in the GOP.

----------


## anaconda

> she's not exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, she reminds me of palin.


She seemed very solid in the few interviews I've seen recently. I'd be interested in your source for her demonstration of dim-wittedness.

----------


## mczerone

> All in all, she gets a B+ in my book. I don't like her creationism or her opposition of gay marriage, but all in all she's a better candidate than 90% of capitol hill.


I'd have to follow this assessment - There's a history that seems like it was just following the GOP line, and I'd like to see her come out and acknowledge that some of her views are changing.

After all - we can't judge a person by what they say they intend to do, only by what they have done.  Once there are some 433-2 votes on the floor, I'll be more willing to accept that she is Sincere, and principled.

----------


## mczerone

> She seemed very solid in the few interviews I've seen recently. I'd be interested in your source for her demonstration of dim-wittedness.


This article isn't too flattering.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

> She seemed very solid in the few interviews I've seen recently. I'd be interested in your source for her demonstration of dim-wittedness.


Well, she shoots from the hip with no sound examination of her facts. She tried to put the '76 swine flu hysteria on a non-existent Democratic presidential administration, even if it was intended as a joke it was just plain dead wrong:
http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle.../43908827.html
Take the time to do a free registration and read through a sampling of the comments section to get a feel for how the libs blow their top here every time the MPLS redstar-sickle does one of these hit-pieces on her, which is about every third or fourth day. To say that she's a lightning rod is an understatement. A typical political article there might draw 5 or 6 dozen reader comments. Michele invariably draws at least 10 times that number.

I'd suggest you compare that to how Dr. Paul is received by his political opponents. He's invariably considerate and polite, respects and values the human worth of everyone. He's voted (by Dem congressmen) as one of the least partisan reps in the country despite being 'Dr. No.' Dr. Paul goes out of his way to bring people together- he's a gatherer by nature. As opposed to a scatterer- or a polarizer if you prefer less biblical language- which Rep. Bachmann very much enjoys and revels in being, apparently.

So it goes without saying that here in Mn CD6 we still do wonder just how genuine her turnabout on liberty/fiscal responsibility issues actually is; in short to what degree has our liberty takeover of her congressional district and the change in administration in DC been her motivation for a political makeover? While we're pleased as can be with that makeover so far, the new Michele must be proven over time. And finally it goes without saying also that atop the agenda she _must_ work away from being that partisan hack lightning rod and put that energy towards winning converts to liberty ideals rather than providing them fodder to detest her on a personal level that makes them unreachable.

A work in progress. She'll win in 2010, but from there it gets very interesting. MN may lose a congressional seat going from 8 to 7 once census data is in; reapportionment will certainly target her district if Dems control the statehouse to the degree they do presently.

If she wishes to become a leader in a strong national liberty movement, she must brush up on the concept of statesmanship.

----------


## mstrmac1

I Like her!

----------


## MN Patriot

> She seemed very solid in the few interviews I've seen recently. I'd be interested in your source for her demonstration of dim-wittedness.


The Wikipedia article mentions several of her verbal blunders. Occasionally she seems to not think out her ideas completely before talking. She guest hosts for Jason Lewis once in a while, and does pretty good, I think. I am sure liberals would say she is just a ditz-head. She does sound a little flighty. But hey, pretty good looking too!

Also, she seems to be one of those over-achievers, 5 kids (I think), plus has been a foster parent for many kids. Business owner, lawyer, etc.

I happen to live in her district, and am grateful that I don't have to continually pester some liberal Representative. I do have a couple of commie Senators, including that embarrassing Franken.

----------


## yongrel

She's a fool. No thank you.

----------


## LibertyEagle

She's not perfect; no one is.  But, she's trying to learn, by attending Dr. Paul's lunches, and has been taking pretty darn good stances, lately, from what I've seen.

My hat is off to her.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

just because someone has been wrong in the past does not mean that they cannot be right in the future. If she is hanging out with Dr. Paul and waking up than I have a great respect for her and I would be very happy to consider her a part of the liberty movement. Freedom is for everyone folks. You have to remember that there are a lot of former neocons and screaming liberals and/or socialists amoung our ranks here. None of us were born with the truth or with Ron Paul signs.

----------


## NYgs23

She has a tendency to make gaffes and the Left seems to love using her as a punching bag, much as they do with the now powerless Palin. Some libertarians are unnerved by her religious right-ish tendencies. That doesn't worry me too much; I don't think the religious right has enough power to force some kind of theocracy on everybody. And the secular left is just as keen to use State aggression to get its own way. The problem is the "Culture War" itself.

The key question: what are her views on civil liberties and foreign policy? Are they still Bush era?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> She has a tendency to make gaffes and the Left seems to love using her as a punching bag, much as they do with the now powerless Palin. Some libertarians are unnerved by her religious right-ish tendencies. That doesn't worry me too much; I don't think the religious right has enough power to force some kind of theocracy on everybody. And the secular left is just as keen to use State aggression to get its own way. The problem is the "Culture War" itself.
> 
> The key question: what are her views on civil liberties and foreign policy? Are they still Bush era?


Civil liberties?  Do you mean, constitutional rights?

----------


## Bobster

She voted for Hr 2749, the Food Safety Enhancement Act of 2009.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> She voted for Hr 2749, the Food Safety Enhancement Act of 2009.

----------


## TCE

> She voted for Hr 2749, the Food Safety Enhancement Act of 2009.


Twice. Once when it failed, once when it succeeded.

----------


## randolphfuller

She loved the idea of invading Iraq!

----------


## acptulsa

My take on her is, if the neocons were any more certain about her than we are she'd already be The New Sarah Palin.

----------


## thasre

I wouldn't even consider her for a 2012 presidential candidate, but I don't think she's all that bad to have in the house and to have speaking out on certain issues. She's no great mind, but she's not some awful neocon statist either.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> She voted for Hr 2749, the Food Safety Enhancement Act of 2009.


There is no coming back from that one. She is bad, bad, bad, and I will work to unseat that socialist piece of filth--just like the rest of them--until the day I die.

----------


## anaconda

> she's not exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, she reminds me of palin.


Example please? I think Bachmann can spin intellectual doughnuts around Palin (and I don't dislike Palin-I think government could benefit by representation from more simple mainstream citizens..). 

Bachmann always seems razor sharp to me and well prepared with the utmost relevant comments. She also seems utterly confidant and capable of bobbing and weaving to curve balls thrown out by interviewers. I believe she was a tax attorney.

----------


## anaconda

> There is no coming back from that one. She is bad, bad, bad, and I will work to unseat that socialist piece of filth--just like the rest of them--until the day I die.


Yes, disturbing. Maybe she will wish to recant after her graduation from Ron Paul Liberty Caucus Lunches. 

Does anyone know what her explanation for the "yay" vote on the Food Safety Bill was? Maybe Monsanto has nude photos of her.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

Why is it some of you believe that anti Christian sentiment is part of the libertarian platform?  THat CERTAINLY is not a trait of libertarianism.....i notice it is primarily Christianity that you take issue with which is the FOUNDATION of libertarianism.

Webster dictionary states that Libertarian means an advocate of free will.  That idea comes directly from Christianity..due to the fact that our founders were christians.  Here is a little something that our local newspaper editor said in his op ed this week...this guy is a LONG time libertarian. 

*"The West's tradition of freedom began with the story of Christ, who preached of a God who recognized the free will of men.  He was a revolutionary God.  The notion of individual free will took hold in the Vatican more than 1,000 years later, when the pope declared that even "infidels" have the rights of men.  It rooted in Spain, blossomed in England and culminated in political thought with our founding documents, the only ones in history to declare the unalienable rights of the individual, which no man or mob might take."* 

You don't have to be a follower of Christ or a believer in GOd to be a libertarian...but it is disingenuous NOT to understand and admit the idea of free will comes from God , Natures God, the Creator.  

GOD is the chair of the Libertarian Party...might as well accept that. tones 

Now that I got that off my chest...again...I like Bachman. I see a pattern forming on this board.  Disdain for republican women.  tones

----------


## FrankRep

*What Michele Bachmann Learned from the Ron Paul Revolution*


Karen De Coster
June 23, 2009

Ive come to admire Michele Bachmann, especially since she nailed Timothy Geithner to the wall while repeatedly asking him what provision in the Constitution gave the Treasury Department the authority to manage markets and the financial services industry. On that note, I found this story to be delightful. Try to not laugh at the last paragraph.


    Outspoken Republican Rep. Michele Bachmann says shes so worried that information from next years national census will be abused that she will refuse to fill out anything more than the number of people in her household.

    In an interview Wednesday morning with The Washington Timess Americas Morning News, Mrs. Bachmann, Minnesota Republican, said the questions have become very intricate, very personal and she also fears ACORN, the community organizing group that came under fire for its voter registration efforts last year, will be part of the Census Bureaus door-to-door information collection efforts.

    I know for my family the only question we will be answering is how many people are in our home, she said. We wont be answering any information beyond that, because the Constitution doesnt require any information beyond that.

    Shelly Lowe, a spokeswoman for the U.S. Census Bureau, said Mrs. Bachmann is misreading the law.

This is a plucky move by Bachmann. The census is a critical pet project for the Obama administration, and forcing people to accept it at face value, without reservation, is important for maintaining eternal citizen obedience to this invasive and unconstitutional endeavor.

Now, before you write me and say, Ms. DeCoster, those Republicans . where were they when? .. how can you?  dont you know that? forget it, dont write me and bring that up. I know all that and have written about it elsewhere. Yes, I know that most of the Republicrats didnt give a tinkers damn about reckless assaults on liberty while their guy was heading up the plunder party. But Michele Bachmann, like a few others in Congress, has received an education in liberty courtesy of the Ron Paul Revolution. Moreover, educating (and radicalizing) those who have the political power to screw up our lives has been a big part of the Revolutions success.

We should be delighted each time Republicans sound like libertarians and we should welcome these pivotal moments. We have to keep on pushing the enlightenment process forward. Understand that the election of an arrogant, power-hungry Marxist (who happens to be a Democrat, thereby pissing off the Republicans) is a significant opportunity for us to move in and educate angry conservatives, especially those who are seated closer to the margins. The fact that the Republicans are sounding like classical liberals or libertarians so that they have ammunition to counter the Obama strategy is not a bad thing.

Look at Ron Pauls HR 1207 bill, the Federal Reserve Transparency Act of 2009. He started with no co-sponsors, the list built slowly, and then it picked up steam until over half of the House of Representatives came to co-sponsor it. Michele Bachmann was an early supporter of that bill, and she has been marvelous on many occasions. I am hoping that she, and others like her, will continue to move forward on many issues critical to the anti-state movement. If we can capitalize on Republican resentment over the Obama regime and its war on freedom and free markets, we need to do it, and as often as we can. Along the way, we should welcome those Republicans who are having a change of heart and supporting Ron Pauls ideas and his vision. We should even welcome Rush Limbaughs occasional lapse into quasi-libertarian belligerence, if it serves to spark further skepticism from his android listeners.

Be mindful that Bachmann is actually intelligent, unlike Sarah Palin, who is a trained monkey and came out of nowhere, thanks to her gender, sprightly sparkle, and the problems with McCains uninspiring, snooze-a-rama campaign. Bachmann is also articulate and prettywhich is never detrimental to a woman in politicsand comes across as steady and confident. The attribute of hers that gives me hope is her tendency to reveal recurring signs of un-Republican-like behavior.  Questioning the constitutionality of the census and making Timothy Geithner stutter like a pickled parrot are just a couple of strong points in her favor.

Actions in Bachmanns favor are that she voted against the Wall Street bailouts, opposed the auto industry bailout, questioned Bushs plan to increase troops in Iraq, opposed greater subsidization of student loans, opposed light bulb tyranny, correctly blamed Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac for their part in the economic meltdown, opposes a one-world currency, has spoken out against mandatory government service, and isnt fooled by the political agenda of the global warming alarmists. Bachmann also understands how Warren G. Hardings lack of economic intervention in the 1920-21 Depression allowed the economy to rebound quickly (shes been paying attention to Tom Woods). She has even spoken about the roles of Hoover, FDR, and the Smoot-Hawley tariff in magnifying the Great Depression, in spite of mixing up some of those facts along the way.

Without question, there are many concerns swirling around Bachmann, such as the fact that she comes from a Christian fundamentalist background and has, in spurts, shown support for the Iraq war and large-scale aggression in the Middle East. She also speaks too much about anti-Americanism. However, along those same lines, when Bachmann went on MSNBCs Hardball and said that members of Congress should be investigated for anti-American views, perhaps the response from her five democratic colleagues in the Minnesota House delegation was even worse than her own conduct. Those democrats issued a statement that said, For Michele Bachmann to go on national television and say that members of Congress should be investigated for anti-American views calls into her judgment and her ability to work in a bipartisan way to put the interests of our country first in this time of crisis [emphasis mine]. To the contrary, her ability to remain independent, and her refusal to follow behind the (bi-)partisan pack, is one of Micheles great strengths.

Sure, Bachmanns fundamentalism might presents some problems, and its unlikely to change; however, considering were facing Obama fast-paced socialization of the country, we should welcome combatants like Michele Bachmann who are willing to step up and challenge the regime on some pivotal issues.

Bachmann regularly attends Ron Pauls Washington lunches where a small, informal group gathers to hear a variety of radical speakerssuch as Tom Woods and James Bovardwho are hand-selected by Ron Paul. Shes read Meltdown, the book by Tom Woods, which succinctly explains the economic collapse from an Austrian perspective (and doesnt blame the whole thing on greed or deregulation). And according to Woods:


I had a feeling shed have some interest in the book  because she asked some good questions. She was taking notes. She was asking if this or that point could be found in the book. I thought I recognized a sincere person who wanted knowledge, not the usual politician who couldnt care less about what the truth is and just wanted to propagandize.

Id like to see Bachmann continue along her path, learning from Ron Paul and finding her rebel roots. And she appears to be educable! Which is more than you can say for most everyone else in Congress. And shes not afraid to stand in the firing line on her own. Lets watch this lady carefully over the next couple of years. There may be many more bright moments.

Ron Paul, whos long been a man on a lone crusade, needs all the assistance he can get on the House floor. With all the controversy being created by the hubristic Thief-in-Chief, theres a bustling market for rebellion, and Ron Pauls Revolution is just now rolling into prime time.


*SOURCE:*
http://karendecoster.com/my-writings...aul-revolution

----------


## PaulaGem

> Why is it some of you believe that anti Christian sentiment is part of the libertarian platform?  THat CERTAINLY is not a trait of libertarianism.....i notice it is primarily Christianity that you take issue with which is the FOUNDATION of libertarianism.
> 
> Webster dictionary states that Libertarian means an advocate of free will.  That idea comes directly from Christianity..due to the fact that our founders were christians.  Here is a little something that our local newspaper editor said in his op ed this week...this guy is a LONG time libertarian. 
> 
> *"The West's tradition of freedom began with the story of Christ, who preached of a God who recognized the free will of men.  He was a revolutionary God.  The notion of individual free will took hold in the Vatican more than 1,000 years later, when the pope declared that even "infidels" have the rights of men.  It rooted in Spain, blossomed in England and culminated in political thought with our founding documents, the only ones in history to declare the unalienable rights of the individual, which no man or mob might take."* 
> 
> You don't have to be a follower of Christ or a believer in GOd to be a libertarian...but it is disingenuous NOT to understand and admit the idea of free will comes from God , Natures God, the Creator.  
> 
> GOD is the chair of the Libertarian Party...might as well accept that. tones 
> ...



Well.... Your Libertarian needs to go back to the history books:




> Judaism's origins are stated in the Torah. The source generally agreed to be canonical that bears on that question is the Genesis book of the Hebrew Bible, which according to itself was written by God and received by Moses after the Exodus from Egypt, some time during the second millennium BCE. Other, newer movements (such as Reform Judaism and Secular Humanism) believe that perhaps Moses and others wrote the Bible over a period of time themselves. According to Genesis, the principles of Judaism were revealed gradually to a line of patriarchs from Adam to Jacob (also called Israel). However, although Abraham (in the Jewish interpretation) also observed the yet-to-be-received written laws, it later developed when Moses received the Commandments on Mount Sinai, and with the organization of its priesthood and institution of its temple services.
> 
> The oldest copy of a Torah dates from the 7th century BC; it was found at Ketef Hinnom. Archaeology has shown that peoples speaking various Semitic languages and with polytheistic religions were living in Canaan and surrounding areas by the third millennium BC. Some of their gods (such as Baal) are mentioned in the Bible, and the supreme god of the Semitic pantheon, El, is believed by some scholars to be the God of the Biblical patriarchs. For example, El is a common segment in Hebrew names, such as Daniel, Ezekiel, Elijah etc. There exist a number of inscriptions which some scholars believe to confirm the Biblical record, such as the Tel Dan Stele. It should be noted that El in Hebrew means simply a deity, not necessarily a specific deity; in comparison, for example, the Arabic word ilah (which is of related origin) simply means a deity, not necessarily God.
> 
> Boyce credits the religion known as Zoroastrianism for its influence of Abrahamic religions in the concepts of individual judgment (free will), Heaven and Hell, the future resurrection of the body, the general Last Judgement, and life everlasting for the reunited soul and body.[33][page needed] It should be noted that some scholars[who?] believe that Judaism in fact influenced Zoroastrianism.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abrahamic_religions

----------


## TCE

> Yes, disturbing. Maybe she will wish to recant after her graduation from Ron Paul Liberty Caucus Lunches. 
> 
> Does anyone know what her explanation for the "yay" vote on the Food Safety Bill was? Maybe Monsanto has nude photos of her.


If she did, you'd think she wouldn't have voted for it the second time. She may be the slightest bit better than the other House Republicans, but that's all she is at this point.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

paulagem..this is what you don't get...hopefully you will...the entire bible is referring to Jesus the Messiah...Jesus IS GOD...Old Testament is the making ready and prophecy of the coming Messiah...the New Testament is the teachings of the Messiah.  TOnes

----------

